# Lilo and Stitch



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Who else saw this and thinks it's one of the best movies in a long time? I just thought it was totally great. Very touching. Go see it if you haven't!


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

It was an ok movie. The story was pretty good but my daughter thought that Stitch was a really bad character that needed a chill pill.

Keith


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm taking my kids to the movie today, I'm not sure if were going to see Croc Hunter or Lilo and Stitch?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It was ok, actually one of Disney's better movies. I would recommend and I know my kids liked it. :righton:


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The animiation was absolutely wonderful. It looked like a watercolor rather than an oil painting. JMHO.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

I haven't ever laughed so hard at a Disney movie. My kids were telling ME to be quiet!!


----------

